# Bad Cat!!



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Well today was a sad day... 

I woke up this morning and had to fish a dead little mbuna that I was trying to treat for ich... I guess the stress of moving was too much... Anyways, that was sad but at least I still have my favorite. Well I get home today with a friend who hadnt yet seen my tanks, and I right away want to show her my malawi tank with my favorite little albino. I look all around and think its a bit weird that he isnt there cuz he ALWAYS begs at the front of the tank as soon as I walk in the room. I happen to glance down beside the tank and there he is on the ground 

My cat olivia must have gotten a lucky swipe into the max 1.5" opening at the back of the tank. Darn cat ate most of his head then left him there for me


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Eat the cat in return


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

TCR said:


> Eat the cat in return


I call for the legs!! They're usually more juicy and tender! 

J/K!

This is the reason why my cat isn't near any of my tanks!


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

my cats love to sit on the stool near the tank and watch, kind of like kitty TV


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

on eof my cats loves to watch the hose when I hydroclean the tank, she chases the air bubbles on the hose at the beginning. I used to have a cat who tried to "fish" in the tank though.. Always made sure the top was secure with that one.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwww sorry to hear that!

About 2.5 years ago my cat did the same darn thing. I woke up to a 7" pleco all hard and crispy in front of the tank. Cat musta got a good swipe cause i never saw that pleco out during the day. And this was a big 55g too.

Sorry to hear!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Cat may have swiped them out , but it is more likely they jumped out .. either scared by the cat or something , or just one of those random jumps.
My cats ignore the fish and my bird, for that matter.
I did have a cat way back in my teens used to go fishing though .. I  kept trout in an old bathtub we used for a watering trough for our cow .. My ducks used to swim in it , and I blamed them for the trout going missing regularly. finally one morning early I saw the real culprit .. I had a cat sat on the tub rim, wait for a fish to come to the surface and then jump in , grab the fish and out for his snack.
Only cat I ever had that would voluntarily go into the water.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the loss Bad cat indeed


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

*Still working my way through first coffee and...*



davefrombc said:


> My cats ignore the fish and my bird, for that matter.
> I did have a cat way back in my teens used to go fishing though .. I kept trout in an old bathtub we used for a watering trough for our cow .. My ducks used to swim in it , and I blamed them for the trout going missing regularly. finally one morning early I saw the real culprit .. I had a cat sat on the tub rim, wait for a fish to come to the surface and then jump in , grab the fish and out for his snack.
> Only cat I ever had that would voluntarily go into the water.


I all I read was... trout in a bathtub, ducks use to swim in it and cat at edge...
NOw cats in your bathroom made sense to me but trout and ducks?? I've met you and you just didn't seem that nutty?

Laughs and smiles as I finish coffee and get back on track...

OP Im sorry You lost your fishy.. wether it was the cat or a lucky jump the chewing of the head sucks.. Hopefully it was quick!! Competing pets are intersting.. My dog is perceptually on guard for me to leave any fish food at a level he can get.. HE LOVES NLS pellets.. thankfully he only found my flowerhorn intesting... fish would dart about splashing water and he would bark at it.. Ohhhh those were the days....

I have a tremendous amount of thin acrylic s well as some left over eggcrate (light stuff small white squares) If you are interested in blocking the area where cat gets in or fish get out...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> I've met you and you just didn't seem that nutty?
> 
> hmmmm.....debateable............what were you drunk or something Lisa?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i am sure if you were to ask the only eye witness...ie the cat, it would say you judge it harshly. it happened to notice the fish had jumped out. in an effort to save it by returning it to the tank for you, it picked it up it his mouth. when he was standing on his hind legs to save it, his back feet slipped out from under him in the water the jumping fish had splashed out on the floor. this cause him to bump his jaw on the side of the tank as he fell, thus placing teeth marks on the fish and taking a wee bit of a bite out.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Imagination takes us a long way =) or it could be somewhat the truth! LOL~


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Or something in the air or water at her place.. New flavouring herbs perhaps?


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im so thankful that my cats have showed no interest in my fish, they just like to use the tanks as very large water dishes.....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Or something in the air or water at her place.. New flavouring herbs perhaps?


i will rattle your chain when we require your input.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i am sure if you were to ask the only eye witness...ie the cat, it would say you judge it harshly. it happened to notice the fish had jumped out. in an effort to save it by returning it to the tank for you, it picked it up it his mouth. when he was standing on his hind legs to save it, his back feet slipped out from under him in the water the jumping fish had splashed out on the floor. this cause him to bump his jaw on the side of the tank as he fell, thus placing teeth marks on the fish and taking a wee bit of a bite out.


HAHA this is exactly what Olivia (the cat) would say, I'm sure of it.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

to Olivia:
Cat Gets Rick Rolled - Jokeroo


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Cat may have swiped them out , but it is more likely they jumped out .. either scared by the cat or something , or just one of those random jumps.
> My cats ignore the fish and my bird, for that matter.
> I did have a cat way back in my teens used to go fishing though .. I kept trout in an old bathtub we used for a watering trough for our cow .. My ducks used to swim in it , and I blamed them for the trout going missing regularly. finally one morning early I saw the real culprit .. I had a cat sat on the tub rim, wait for a fish to come to the surface and then jump in , grab the fish and out for his snack.
> Only cat I ever had that would voluntarily go into the water.


WOW!! Dave what on earth did you feed that sabertooth ...besides fish ...LMAO ...sorry big guy I just couldn't resist


----------



## Kentw (Aug 5, 2010)

funny story, my cat love to eat the fish pellet too!


----------



## MysteryFish (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh my! I just started up a tank and my kitty has done nothing but sit and watch. Is this normal cat behavior?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

well some cats r fishers, others drinkers and others watchers. the fish will figure out which it is soon enough. my friend has 2cats and a goldfish bowl . the fish seem to know the difference between the drinker and the hunter as they zoom to the bottom when the fisher is there yet pay no attention to the drinker.


----------

